# Dumb questions



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm making this thread as a place for drivers to ask any question they might have no matter how dumb they might think it is.....

Please stay on topic for anything asked and keep the arguing to a minimum.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Why so serious on a dumb question thread?🤔


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Why so serious on a dumb question thread?&#129300;


Because while someone may have a question others may feel is dumb.... people should not feel ridiculed by asking... setting the title aside


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm making this thread as a place for drivers to ask any question they might have no matter how dumb they might think it is.....
> 
> Please stay on topic for anything asked and keep the arguing to a minimum.....


Ok, where can I sign up to get paid to be infected?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm making this thread as a place for drivers to ask any question they might have no matter how dumb they might think it is.....
> 
> Please stay on topic for anything asked and keep the arguing to a minimum.....


If I don't have a dash cam and pax asks me to feel her new boob job, should I?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tismi said:


> Ok, where can I sign up to get paid to be infected?


Perdue university was paying 7k for this.... not sure it's still open



ABQuber said:


> If I don't have a dash cam and pax asks me to feel her new boob job, should I?


Dumb does not equate to obscene


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm making this thread as a place for drivers to ask any question they might have no matter how dumb they might think it is.....
> 
> Please stay on topic for anything asked and keep the arguing to a minimum.....


A dumb category thread ...this should be interesting.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IR12 said:


> There doesn't need to be a dumb category thread. Majority of topics are dumb so...


Think of how detracting it is for a potential new member to get attacked....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Tismi said:


> Ok, where can I sign up to get paid to be infected?





Juggalo9er said:


> people should not feel ridiculed


This is going to be hard &#129296;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> This is going to be hard &#129296;


Believe me...I love sarcasm....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Why the demands? Why the control?

Why is this in advice n not chatting? U did ask for dumb questions. Just saying.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> . That's the death nail for a post.


THAT would be the answer. Yeah? Advice is dumping ground n chatter is @#$&??

sarcasm was set to very high. Just in case.....you know....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ABQuber said:


> If I don't have a dash cam and pax asks me to feel her new boob job, should I?


Yes but only if you arent moving and use both hands..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[scrolling up to check forum]


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

What is the range of a Toyota Camry? 🚗 

How many passengers fit in a minivan? 🚙

What is the best city to drive in? 🏙

Are all cops really bastards? 🚓


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> What is the range of a Toyota Camry? &#128663; depends on terrain driven
> 
> How many passengers fit in a minivan? &#128665;
> At least 7
> ...


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> If I don't have a dash cam and pax asks me to feel her new boob job, should I?


 I really have something stuck in my nose and I can't seem to get it out with blowing my nose is it safe


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If it turns out that heat kills the Coronavirus and Americans flee to Mexico, will Mexico actually pay for the wall, to keep us out? And if so, does that mean Trump was actually right about something, even if on accident?

Oh, this one is better...

If I stay out super late because there's no Uber business, and the next day I'm so tired that my driving is dangerous, but there's still no business... does it matter?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Is it true if I say Candyman 5 times, he’ll appear and murder me?


----------



## CaveatEmptor365 (Feb 3, 2020)

Tismi said:


> I really have something stuck in my nose and I can't seem to get it out with blowing my nose is it safe


I suggest you ask the CDC.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm making this thread as a place for drivers to ask any question they might have no matter how dumb they might think it is.....
> 
> Please stay on topic for anything asked and keep the arguing to a minimum.....


Finally something fun and interesting to read . I am so bored . House is cleaned, laundry is done, dinner is cooked and I went walk with the dogs and did 1 hr on my peloton bike and took a shower . Now what?

Should I shave or not?
They close my favorite place.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Why do you park your car on a driveway and drive your car on a Parkway?

If Rakos is a monkey, then why don't we Rakos around?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why do you park your car on a driveway and drive your car on a Parkway?
> 
> If Rakos is a monkey, then why don't we Rakos around?
> 
> View attachment 429937


The point is over there.... you are here


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> The point is over there.... you are here


 BUT if I'm here.. That's there.... Where are you?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Why don't you just ask the UP controllers to create a 'Dumb Questions' category?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Is it true if I say Candyman 5 times, he'll appear and murder me?


No.... but your intellectual level suggest that you've already tried it..... so why are you skiing other people



The queen &#128120; said:


> Finally something fun and interesting to read . I am so bored . House is cleaned, laundry is done, dinner is cooked and I went walk with the dogs and did 1 hr on my peloton bike and took a shower . Now what?
> 
> Should I shave or not?
> They close my favorite place.


No.... never shave again



percy_ardmore said:


> Why don't you just ask the UP controllers to create a 'Dumb Questions' category?


Because they turned down my application to be a mod and we've been on bad terms since


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Is it true if I say Candyman 5 times, he'll appear and murder me?


Typically, just a drunk passenger appears is what I have found...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If I have a case of PBR’s on my front passenger seat will people still try to sit there?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Is it ok to roll like Charlie Sheen?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> At least 7


If I can fit 9 pax in a CUV, you can fit more than that in a mini-van!

The pax getting in is the easy part. Getting out is the hard part.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Ask for a dumb question, get a dumb question.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If I can fit 9 pax in a CUV, you can fit more than that in a mini-van!
> 
> The pax getting in is the easy part. Getting out is the hard part.


You can get a lot more in any car with any basic wood chipper

The Binford 4752 is an excellent model


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

If I can get staples at Staples

What can I get at Dick's


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> If I can get staples at Staples
> 
> What can I get at Dick's


Weren't you taught not to talk with your mouth full?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> If I don't have a dash cam and pax asks me to feel her new boob job, should I?


So i got busted starring at a ladies amazing bust yesterday . she had it totally exposed except for the nipples .
She said what are you looking at ? I said your amazing shirt that highlights your amazing body ! 
She smiles we talk for a few . No i had no chance a this one sorry to say . My question is can you catch the corona virus for playing with amazing boobs >


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> So i got busted starring at a ladies amazing bust yesterday . she had it totally exposed except for the nipples .
> She said what are you looking at ? I said your amazing shirt that highlights your amazing body !
> She smiles we talk for a few . No i had no chance a this one sorry to say . My question is can you catch the corona virus for playing with amazing boobs >


It doesn't matter some things are worth the risk


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> It doesn't matter some things are worth the risk


Im willing to accept that risk . Will i be offered hazard pay ? what a way to go


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Weren't you taught not to talk with your mouth full?


ljguoijlekfma ldiuru lskjfml


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Finally something fun and interesting to read . I am so bored . House is cleaned, laundry is done, dinner is cooked and I went walk with the dogs and did 1 hr on my peloton bike and took a shower . Now what?
> 
> Should I shave or not?
> They close my favorite place.


I suggest you and your husband have a grooming party after he gets home! Should be fun

Wine and straight razors what could go wrong?

The3last part was my stupid question


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> y question is can you catch the corona virus for playing with amazing boobs


It depends on what other liquids-type substances have been on them before you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> No.... but your intellectual level suggest that you've already tried it..... so why are you skiing other people
> 
> 
> No.... never shave again
> ...


OP, are you qualified to answer these questions? &#129300;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lute Byrt said:


> Typically, just a drunk passenger appears is what I have found...


Oh so then the Exorcist appears.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Oh so then the Exorcist appears.
> View attachment 429952


So happy this wasn't a gif &#128560;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bonmot said:


> If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?


Testicles


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Tismi said:


> Ok, where can I sign up to get paid to be infected?


You can go to uber.com and sign up to be a driver. That should pretty much take care of it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> OP, are you qualified to answer these questions? &#129300;


Absolutely...I deal with dumb people far too often


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If one asks dumb questions and said questions never get an answer; is the question still dumb¿


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

If you're traveling at the speed of light and you turn your high beams on, does anything happen?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> If you're traveling at the speed of light and you turn your high beams on, does anything happen?


Yes

You turned your high beams on


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

In a cop car what happens if the blue light breaks? Do you just drive around with a red light on? Is it as effective?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> In a cop car what happens if the blue light breaks? Do you just drive around with a red light on? Is it as effective?


We have designated shops that fix thai.... or have prisoners do it...I prefer prisoners


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> In a cop car what happens if the blue light breaks? Do you just drive around with a red light on? Is it as effective?


I got out of a red light ticket once driving a semi by telling the officer the traffic light was blue so I blew right thru it.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> OP, are you qualified to answer these questions? &#129300;


Yes


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes


Huh


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Nate5Star said:


> If I can get staples at Staples
> 
> What can I get at Dick's


When asking a person what sporting goods store they prefer...is it best to ask "Do you prefer Dicks or Academy?" or "Do you prefer Academy or Dick's"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> When asking a person what sporting goods store they prefer...is it best to ask "Do you prefer Dicks or Academy?" or "Do you prefer Academy or Dick's"


Avon Indiana has 
Super target
Dicks
Joann
In that order


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

How many vegans does it take to make a difference?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> How many vegans does it take to make a difference?


My food fertilizes their food so


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Can a bird chew and fly at the same time?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Can a bird chew and fly at the same time?


Hummingbirds, yes


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

How many months have 28 days?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Who are the brain police?


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

ABQuber said:


> If I don't have a dash cam and pax asks me to feel her new boob job, should I?


This actually happened to me a few years back, driving a Yellow Cab. I drive in... Albuquerque. The fare was from the Ridgecrest area to the North Valley. Same person?


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

What’s the difference between coronavirus and Covid-19????


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sonny06 said:


> What's the difference between coronavirus and Covid-19????


The name for starters


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

*What exactly is the "fair share" of someone's income that he's earned that he should be able to keep?*


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Juggalo9er Let me help this thread better then, if you have 1.000.000 of covid-19 in your city that you transporting, 300.000 of them, that after you transported 150.000 of negative peoples. How many chance you have to getting infected. You have 5 min.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When is Christmas? 

(Someone who grew up as a Christian actually asked me that once).


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Invisible said:


> When is Christmas?
> 
> (Someone who grew up as a Christian actually asked me that once).


Oh I had American tourist in France that asked me if we celebrated birthday and Xmass &#128517;


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Can someone become a millionaire just doing Uber?


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Elland Rd said:


> Can someone become a millionaire just doing Uber?


Tesla.

Resolved.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Elland Rd said:


> Can someone become a millionaire just doing Uber?


Sure 
Start out as a billionaire


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

What night will the New Years Eve party be held on?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seamus said:


> What night will the New Years Eve party be held on?


Likely the day before new year's day


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

What kind of candy and beverages should I provide for my passengers?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> What kind of candy and beverages should I provide for my passengers?


I go with two choices
Nothing and nothing


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

How much money can I make waiting for the airport rides?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Found one!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/will-i-be-deactivated.385464/.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> How much money can I make waiting for the airport rides?


$1,000,000,000


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Why didn't my last driver wait for me? I told him I was just grabbing a few things, do I still have to pay for the ride? Can you please call him and ask him to return my laptop bag?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> $1,000,000,000


I keep waiting for that airport ping from Pablo Escobar.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Won't I make more money by accepting every ride?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Won't I make more money by accepting every ride?


Absolutely!!!!!
Lower fares mean more money as well


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Absolutely!!!!!
> Lower fares mean more money as well


That was the message they gave us last week!

"Beginning Friday, March 6, there will be two sets of rates in your city, based on a trip's pickup location: higher rates for busier areas near the city center, and lower rates for less busy areas outside of the city center.

Your rates* in the city center will be 5% higher, so you may maximize your earnings potential when driving in busier areas. Your rates outside of the city center will be 10% lower, *to help get riders to request more trips.* See the shaded portion of the map for the city center. 
* Per-minute, per-mile, base fare, minimum trip earnings, cancel fees, wait time, and en-route rates will be changing."

Except for the 5% ($0.03) increase in the congested downtown area, all the "changes" were to drivers' detriment, of course.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

What happens if two police officers try arresting each other at the same time?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Elland Rd said:


> What happens if two police officers try arresting each other at the same time?


A sheriff has ultimate arrest authority
Followed by state police
County
City


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Doesn't Uber pay you guys for gas?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Doesn't Uber pay you guys for gas?


Hahaha

Sheriff's are elected.....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm making this thread as a place for drivers to ask any question they might have no matter how dumb they might think it is.....
> 
> Please stay on topic for anything asked and keep the arguing to a minimum.....


Cows are waterproof. Farmers do not have to Scotchgard them. So why is leather not waterproof?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Cows are waterproof. Farmers do not have to Scotchgard them. So why is leather not waterproof?


It's made porous so it doesn't rot


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Are tips included?



Elland Rd said:


> Can someone become a millionaire just doing Uber?


Sure. Plenty of programmers have become millionaires working just for Uber.

Oh wait, did you mean drivers? Bwa, ha ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Are tips included?
> 
> Sure. Plenty of programmers have become millionaires working just for Uber.
> 
> Oh wait, did you mean drivers? Bwa, ha ha ha ha ha!!!


There's no need to tip.... it's included in the fare


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> There's no need to tip.... it's included in the fare


Are you some type of all knowing god? You seem so confident with your responses? &#129300;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you some type of all knowing god? You seem so confident with your responses? &#129300;


I'm the dahlia llama.....ty


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Mista T said:


> If it turns out that heat kills the Coronavirus and Americans flee to Mexico, will Mexico actually pay for the wall, to keep us out? And if so, does that mean Trump was actually right about something, even if on accident?
> 
> Oh, this one is better...
> 
> If I stay out super late because there's no Uber business, and the next day I'm so tired that my driving is dangerous, but there's still no business... does it matter?


Or... if an Uber driver blows his horn but there are no other drivers around to hear it, does it really make a sound?



percy_ardmore said:


> Why don't you just ask the UP controllers to create a 'Dumb Questions' category?


That's a dumb question.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> Or... if an Uber driver blows his horn but there are no other drivers around to hear it, does it really make a sound?
> 
> 
> That's a dumb question.


Yes it does. You are an Uber driver so it makes a sound


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yes it does. You are an Uber driver so it makes a sound





W00dbutcher said:


> Yes it does. You are an Uber driver so it makes a sound


...even if the Uber driver is deaf?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

If you hit a polar bear does that mean you have taken a wrong turn and you are no longer in California ?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> If you hit a polar bear does that mean you have taken a wrong turn and you are no longer in California ?


No, it means you took a shortcut through the zoo.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Thread living up to the title


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> How many months have 28 days?


That's an easy question. Much more difficult is "How many months have 28 nights?"


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Friendly Jack said:


> That's an easy question. Much more difficult is "How many months have 28 nights?"


13 months .


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Because while someone may have a question others may feel is dumb.... people should not feel ridiculed by asking... setting the title aside


Setting the title aside!!!

What are you trying to say? &#129335;&#127996;‍♂

Ignore the topic(That yourself posted) and drive people from all over the world? I don't get it... &#128532;


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Will an UberX driver be willing to pick up 5 passengers if they promise a big tip?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Elland Rd said:


> Will an UberX driver be willing to pick up 5 passengers if they promise a big tip?


Since this is the dumb questions thread, I'll ask... One at a time?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Elland Rd said:


> Will an UberX driver be willing to pick up 5 passengers if they promise a big tip?


Only 3 times. Uber drivers learn eventually.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Only 3 times. Uber drivers learn eventually.


6 if a service dog is involved


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> Will an UberX driver be willing to pick up 5 passengers if they promise a big tip?


I have 5 middle age women from rich gated community, 4 in back one in front about a 15 mile ride to fairgrounds for an event. No promise of tip and none given. They squeezed in and back out


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

UpNorth said:


> I have 5 middle age women from rich gated community, 4 in back one in front about a 15 mile ride to *fairgrounds* for an event. No promise of tip and none given. They squeezed in and back out


Maybe the tip was included in the fair?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> A dumb category thread ...this should be interesting.


THE " SPECIAL CORNER "!


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

UpNorth said:


> I have 5 middle age women from rich gated community, 4 in back one in front about a 15 mile ride to fairgrounds for an event. No promise of tip and none given. They squeezed in and back out


" I don't break the law for free... What are you willing to offer me in advance to make it worth my while?"


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah right..Oh I'll tip you on the app. How many times have you heard that and got no rating or compliment


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Because while someone may have a question others may feel is dumb.... people should not feel ridiculed by asking... setting the title aside


There's no such thing as a dumb question..,,only dumb people!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> There's no such thing as a dumb question..,,only dumb people!


False


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t want to sneeze in public now. If I hold in a sneeze, will my head explode?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Stupid question here... 

Lyfts surge, how does it work? 
I have only been in a surge zone maybe about 5 times on lyft. 
I usually drive the other way.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Iann said:


> Stupid question here...
> 
> Lyfts surge, how does it work?
> I have only been in a surge zone maybe about 5 times on lyft.
> I usually drive the other way.


Lyft doesn't have surge... Its personal power zones...
Sometimes a busy area activates one
Sometimes declining a lot of rides...

They suck because they are unpredictable


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I don't want to sneeze in public now. If I hold in a sneeze, will my head explode?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 430457
> 
> 
> View attachment 430458


I aways heard holding in a sneeze wasn't good.

https://www.menshealth.com/health/a19546536/never-hold-in-a-sneeze/


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone asking a question here must be dumb.

Anyone answering a dumb question must be dumb


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Anyone asking a question must be dumb.
> 
> Anyone answering a dumb question must be dumb


Or anyone on this thread is looking for a fun thread and needs a break from all the cv threads.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> False


See...I was right


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FanDuel


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Malarkey. Lol.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

If two moderators get into an argument, who steps in and settles the issue?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> If two moderators get into an argument, who steps in and settles the issue?


I don't know my application for moderator was turned down....I couldn't even put "in training"


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> If two moderators get into an argument, who steps in and settles the issue?


@Ian Richard Markham


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> Anyone asking a question here must be dumb.
> 
> Anyone answering a dumb question must be dumb


&#128514;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> &#128514;


Welcome to the dumb


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> If two moderators get into an argument, who steps in and settles the issue?


How does the song go?

A fight, a fight, a.... If the mod don't win do we all jump in?


----------



## forrestmills (Mar 12, 2019)

Tismi said:


> I really have something stuck in my nose and I can't seem to get it out with blowing my nose is it safe


Do drivers check under the seats and on the floor for boogers and snot smears after every ride?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

forrestmills said:


> Do drivers check under the seats and on the floor for boogers and snot smears after every ride?


Only for the cleaning fee


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

forrestmills said:


> Do drivers check under the seats and on the floor for boogers and snot smears after every ride?


That is your job. Everything you clean your car work Clorox and water. Or you can use water and vinegar or ammonia. Those are still available .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Why are people being so dumb and hoarding toilet paper?🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> That is your job. Everything you clean your car work Clorox and water. Or you can use water and vinegar or ammonia. Those are still available .


It's the pax mess... they can live with it


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Sonny06 said:


> What's the difference between coronavirus and Covid-19????


What's the difference between coronavirus and a 737 Max?

The coronavirus is airborne.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Why are people being so dumb and hoarding toilet paper?&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


What if you have to take a shit, and you can't get to the store for 6 months? You need to have some reserves, no?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> What if you have to take a shit, and you can't get to the store for 6 months? You need to have some reserves, no?


The real fear with this virus is it's highly transmittable... think of people with compromised immune systems....


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> What if you have to take a shit, and you can't get to the store for 6 months? You need to have some reserves, no?


What's wrong with using the three seashells?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Why so serious on a dumb question thread?&#129300;


Congrats ... you got the FIRST dumb question on this dumb thread.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Congrats ... you got the FIRST dumb question on this dumb thread.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Think of how detracting it is for a potential new member to get attacked....


Who hacked your account?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> Who hacked your account?


I can be nice


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Congrats ... you got the FIRST dumb question on this dumb thread.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Guys if I have to poop and the whole world is out of TP, surely my gf's make up wipes are fair game? Like oh boo hoo you're gonna break out in the morning, meanwhile the world is ending and I'm full of shit.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Only 3 times. Uber drivers learn eventually.


I dont know, some of us have over 10k rides yet still log on just about every day



TemptingFate said:


> That was the message they gave us last week!


They've been saying that since they starting slashing rates in 2015.



arcterus said:


> This actually happened to me a few years back, driving a Yellow Cab. I drive in... Albuquerque. The fare was from the Ridgecrest area to the North Valley. Same person?


Did they feel like tennis balls?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Why are people being so dumb and hoarding toilet paper?&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


They are thinking that the world is going to end. They're full of shit, and they know it. Thus, the need for extra TP.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Why drivers in the USA have to use navigation with sound? In the UK it is very unprofessional if a driver keep the navigation sound on..


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

If you sue a parsley farmer, do they garnish his wages?

If the black box flight recorder is never damaged during a plane crash, how come the whole plane isn't made of that stuff?

If you spun an oriental man around in a circle 3 times, would he become dis oriented?

If crime fighters fight crime, and fire fighters fight fires, what do freedom fighters fight?

Whenever JR says "it's a pier 6 brawl", how come they never brawl on piers 1-5?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> If you sue a parsley farmer, do they garnish his wages?
> 
> If the black box flight recorder is never damaged during a plane crash, how come the whole plane isn't made of that stuff?
> 
> ...


You know there are charitable organizations that can probably better serve you than this forum


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> You can go to uber.com and sign up to be a driver. That should pretty much take care of it.


You have to have completed some rides to the top tier was $1700 for 2 weeks
(average income $125 per day averaged over the last 6 months)
I have a dr appt tomorrow I'm going to ask my dr if she can email me documentation if I end up quarantined 
Lyft was supposedly putting some mechanisms in place too.


----------



## 17k driver (Mar 16, 2020)

Mista T said:


> If it turns out that heat kills the Coronavirus and Americans flee to Mexico, will Mexico actually pay for the wall, to keep us out? And if so, does that mean Trump was actually right about something, even if on accident?
> 
> Oh, this one is better...
> 
> If I stay out super late because there's no Uber business, and the next day I'm so tired that my driving is dangerous, but there's still no business... does it matter?


I'll help out on this dumb question thread. The United States of America is not an Artic climate for the vast majority of the landscape so it would not be necessary to travel to Mexico as it is a Scientific fact that the temperature gets warmer in the USA as summer approaches- these are good things to know If you feel you are being misled by the current administration or if you were among the 13% of die hard "feel the burn" supporters that bothered to show up to vote for Bernie.

The Better one - the Uber app shuts you off automatically shuts you off after 12 hours of driving per State Law and will not allow you to drive again for 8 hours, so if you are so tired after 12 hours of driving and 8 hours of sleep that you are a dangerous driver you it might be advisable to take a safe driving course, or even consider another job since there is workforce shortage during the Trump administration and anyone that wants to work can. Safety first, of course, is your responsibility.

The forum clearly says that no question is too dumb, so if you feel it is dumb to bring politics into an international medical crisis and litter an Uber forum with it, then I hope that these answers help.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Is it true if I say Candyman 5 times, he'll appear and murder me?


NO....But don't say BEETLEJUICE 3 times


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> If I can get staples at Staples
> 
> What can I get at Dick's


I can get all the dick I want there.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I can get all the dick I want there. :wink:


Richard is a good guy isn't he


----------



## 17k driver (Mar 16, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> I go with two choices
> Nothing and nothing


Its really not worth the extra cleaning and trash you will have to keep up with if you plan on doing more than 1 ride a day.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Richard is a good guy isn't he


Why yes! Yes, he is.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Why yes! Yes, he is. :smiles:


Might be a little short, maybe too hairy.... but he's always ready to stand tall


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

ABQuber said:


> If I don't have a dash cam and pax asks me to feel her new boob job, should I?


SIGN ME UP!!



Invisible said:


> Is it true if I say Candyman 5 times, he'll appear and murder me?


Sammy Davis, Jr. will appear.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Ardery said:


> SIGN ME UP!!


As a squeezer, or squeezee?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bonmot said:


> If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?


Testical?


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Does anyone know how the search function work?
Or just start a new thread?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Congrats ... you got the FIRST dumb question on this dumb thread.


Ouch


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ouch


Hey ... if I didn't poke at @Mkang14 once in a while, she gets to worrying that I'm mad at her.
(she didn't disagree)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Hey ... if I didn't poke at @Mkang14 once in a while, she gets to worrying that I'm mad at her.
> (she didn't disagree)


Oh gosh.. shes not getting the joke &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh gosh.. shes not getting the joke &#128514;


Yes she does.
She just trying to turn it around on me.
Ha.
Check and mate.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes she does.
> She just trying to turn it around on me.
> Ha.
> Check and mate.


Let me guess your inner dialogue, "these females, think they can pull one over on me, a man, I think not, snarf snarf!"


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Is it true if I say Candyman 5 times, he'll appear and murder me?


That's 1 , 4 more times and........


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Let me guess your inner dialogue, "these females, think they can pull one over on me, a man, I think not, snarf snarf!"


*GET OUTTA MY HEAD !!!*


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Why are tires round and not square?

Why don't Lyft and Uber merge to form Luber?

Why do people order Pools when they are in a hurry?

Why are we here?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Why comment


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

How much wood would an actual woodchuck Chuck if a woodchuck, could in actual fact Chuck wood?

Ps. What the hell is a woodchuck..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Transportador said:


> Why are tires round and not square?
> 
> Why don't Lyft and Uber merge to form Luber?
> 
> ...


And where is Devo when we need them?


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Tda85 said:


> How much wood would an actual woodchuck Chuck if a woodchuck, could in actual fact Chuck wood?
> 
> Ps. What the hell is a woodchuck..


A woodchuck would chuck a lot of wood, if a woodchuck could chuck wood


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tda85 said:


> How much wood would an actual woodchuck Chuck if a woodchuck, could in actual fact Chuck wood?
> 
> Ps. What the hell is a woodchuck..


A woodchuck is also known as a groundhog.









Ooooops wrong pic..









The real question is why does a woodchuck chuck wood? The correct answer is it does not chuck wood. However a woodchuck namedChuck does chuck dirt when it Burrows into the ground.

So the correct saying would be how much dirt could a woodchuck named Chuck chuck, if a woodchuck named Chuck could chuck dirt?

The answer to that question would be a woodchuck can chuck dirt to the amount of 1 burrow.


----------



## Chrisbrown (Mar 18, 2020)

My TLC inspection doesn't expire till next year. What is this. My license expire in October is it the windshield sticker that I need to upload the ones with my plat number on it please help me understand what is this. tlc for hire permit??


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

my last post was something about food....


What in the hell are chicken fingers? Chickens have no fingers!


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Think of how detracting it is for a potential new member to get attacked....


They'll figure it out. If not, move along.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hooj said:


> They'll figure it out. If not, move along.


What about the children


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> What about the children


The kids will be alright.


----------

